# Bicep look smaller than Tricep.. Help



## Smith_X (Oct 23, 2004)

I notice that my tricep look bigger than my bicep. I think it's happen because lack of bicep exercise. Actually, I do not exercise my tricep, too but I think it's bigger becuase bench press. I alway keep bench press but I do not perform drumbell curl much.

Question.
If I want to add more size of my Bicep. At least, let it look match / equal with my tricep. Could you recommend work out routine for me, please?


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

your tricep is supposed to be 60% of the upper arm...


----------



## Du (Oct 23, 2004)

Smith_X said:
			
		

> I notice that my tricep look bigger than my bicep. I think it's happen because lack of bicep exercise. Actually, I do not exercise my tricep, too but I think it's bigger becuase bench press. I alway keep bench press but I do not perform drumbell curl much.
> 
> Question.
> If I want to add more size of my Bicep. At least, let it look match / equal with my tricep. Could you recommend work out routine for me, please?


Tricep is supposed to be bigger. Its supposed to be stronger. 

But if your bi's are really lagging here are a few-

Barbell curl
Dumbell curl
Preacher curl
Heavier back work (rows)
http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


----------



## fifteecent (Oct 23, 2004)

Hey I have the same problem. I never did triceps except for when i benched. I did biceps regularly but they just didn't seem to grow for me so they seem to lack in proportion. Plus my shoulders are pretty big and round so it makes my biceps look even smaller.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> your tricep is supposed to be 60% of the upper arm...



70%


----------



## LAM (Oct 23, 2004)

I knew it was something like that..


----------



## Smith_X (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for every reply.

That's mean my bicep/tricep is fine. (I have to tune-up my mind.) I will add some routine for my arms later.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 24, 2004)

ask 'ahhhnold', he'll recommend a good routine for ya


----------



## sentricyphen (Oct 24, 2004)

yeah like 20 supersetted dropsets on the preacher curls, followed up by 15 sets of 1RM concentration curls.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

My Problem is that my bi's look small when relaxed. Although they look big when flexed.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> My Problem is that my bi's look small when relaxed. Although they look big when flexed.



then you need to drop some body fat.  your muscles look bigger when you are lean even when they are relaxed...


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

ohhh reallly.Thx for the cool advice. I have asked this question on another thread also. I dont have Fat Caliper. Is there any other way to measure ur bf.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Oct 25, 2004)

> Although they look big when flexed.


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 25, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> My Problem is that my bi's look small when relaxed. Although they look big when flexed.



NO SHIT!!

OMG you need to STOP!!!

you make me laugh too hard and i'm low on boxer shorts as it is!! only got 2 pairs left to last me this week (them i'm off home with a suitcase of washing for mommy)

but please stop making the worlds most dumbest comments because i can't afford to keep wetting myself laughing at you


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 25, 2004)

hahahahhah your to good young d


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

Whats wrong with my post ??


----------

